# HGH - Lilly humatrope Kit - Does it contain everything i need?



## barndoor5 (Jun 16, 2013)

I'm looking at moving away from generics to pharma HGH but I don't understand how these kits work? Does the above kit include all the bits and pieces I need to dose this properly or do i need extra pins or whatever?


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

You will either need insulin pins or a pen as well.

I went for insulin pins with it.

The water syringe that's in the kit is a one use only and gets discarded after the product is mixed together.


----------



## meekdown (Aug 3, 2009)

How do people rate these Lilly kits?


----------



## barndoor5 (Jun 16, 2013)

dt36 said:


> You will either need insulin pins or a pen as well.
> 
> I went for insulin pins with it.
> 
> The water syringe that's in the kit is a one use only and gets discarded after the product is mixed together.


 Thanks mate, so i can access the cartidge with a slin pin then? Do you preload the pins? Just trying to figure this out before i drop the cash.


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 23, 2011)

Has anyone seen fakes of these? The price I can get them at have made me doubt if it's legit.


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

barndoor5 said:


> Thanks mate, so i can access the cartidge with a slin pin then? Do you preload the pins? Just trying to figure this out before i drop the cash.


 You click the cartridge into the syringe, which has a needle attached. Transfer the liquid, then pull the cartridge back out. This is now mixed

You can now use an insulin pin to draw from the cartridge how ever many iu you intend to use


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

B.I.G said:


> Has anyone seen fakes of these? The price I can get them at have made me doubt if it's legit.


 there are some going round that have been found to be water


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

These are awesome, best of the best. Just make sure the product is sealed as seen a few that have come unsealed and seems odd to me.


----------



## meekdown (Aug 3, 2009)

Looking into getting a few of these kits myself, how do people rate them?


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

meekdown said:


> Looking into getting a few of these kits myself, how do people rate them?


 I thought they were very good. NHS in my area swapped them though and now prescribe Omnitrope instead due to cost.

The Omnitrope is also good.


----------



## larus (Sep 23, 2015)

barndoor5 said:


> I'm looking at moving away from generics to pharma HGH but I don't understand how these kits work? Does the above kit include all the bits and pieces I need to dose this properly or do i need extra pins or whatever?


 Did you get any foam at all when you pushed the solvent into the cartridge? Mine got a bit foamy and bubbly even though i thought i was being super gentle. It took probably 15, 20 min to become clear.


----------

